# Boring Bar Help



## roadie33 (Jan 8, 2015)

I am looking for a good set of Boring Bars that are not to expensive but will be able to bore in CRS up to 2" x 1-1/2" deep.
I have found these and need to know if they would be a good set to have?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281525348395?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 8, 2015)

Those are actually threading bars for a Criterion boring head, but there is no reason they wouldn't work in a lathe as a boring bar or internal threading tool.  I tried to find the specs on them, but came up empty.  The price is right, but I'm not sure what the shank size is.


----------



## roadie33 (Jan 8, 2015)

I couldn't find any specs on them either. They look to be 3/8" shank, but not sure.
I was looking for some HSS 5/8" shank but those are hard to find.
I can find all kinds of Carbide insert type, but I don't know all the ins and outs of using Carbide inserts. Like what type to use on different metals or speeds. That's why I wanted to use HSS.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dave2176 (Jan 8, 2015)

Look at Enco. Part number 378-4000. $25.95 web price for 5 piece set. 3/8-1.0 diameter. Free shipping, don't forget to pick up a few tool bits for them.
 Dave


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 8, 2015)

Enco has 5/8 shank HHS and carbide boring bar sets.

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMPAGE=199&PMITEM=375-2200

I'm sure there are other vendors that have them also.


----------



## roadie33 (Jan 8, 2015)

Those are more than I can spend at the moment.
Looking for something around $50 - $60 range.

Not to sure about using Carbide bits.
I've always used HSS.
Had a few Carbide turning bits and ended up throwing them out because they would chip.


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 8, 2015)

About 20 years ago I bought a set of 3/4 shank import brazed carbide bars when I bought my boring head.  I use them in all metals.  I am still using the same set, on both my lathe and mill.  I just regrind them if they chip.  I just use the standard gray wheels that came on my old import bench grinder, nothing special.

It has been said that green wheels or diamond wheels are required for grinding carbide, that is not the case.  I have a carbide tool grinder, but I normally just use the bench grinder.  I know I'm going to get some flack for this, but success over the last 30 years or so is proof enough for me.


----------



## mikey (Jan 8, 2015)

Here is a cobalt set in your price range that should work:
http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2683&category=-1134493617

I have a set similar to this made by Borite and it bores very well in shallow bores up to about 2" deep. The shank shape reduces resonance so chatter is well controlled. They work even better in a boring head but they will work on a lathe.


----------



## dracozny (Jan 8, 2015)

roadie33 said:


> Those are more than I can spend at the moment.
> Looking for something around $50 - $60 range.
> 
> Not to sure about using Carbide bits.
> ...



manual work with carbide can be a bit tricky, although on a lathe it shouldn't be as much. I use them on a boring head. On steel I have to run on my lowest gear to eliminate chatter. Chatter kills carbide in no time flat. at the same time you can take some fairly deep cuts. they also like to run hot so avoid shocking with excessive coolant.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 8, 2015)

roadie33 said:


> I am looking for a good set of Boring Bars that are not to expensive but will be able to bore in CRS up to 2" x 1-1/2" deep.
> I have found these and need to know if they would be a good set to have?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281525348395?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I would think they are 1/2" dia. shanks.  The cutting edges are dipped in shipping wax.  They look good to me.


----------



## roadie33 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks for all the info guys. I'll give the Criterion set a try and see if they do the job.


----------

